# NHS healthcare and returning to UK



## Millie55 (May 31, 2011)

Hi everyone
We are still in the process of planning our big move to Mallorca next August/Sept when my husband retires. Got lots of answers and advice from this forum - it's been great. However still a few question marks (no doubt there will be more as we approach moving time!). Anyway can anyone tell me what would happen regarding eligibility for NHS healthcare if we say lived in Mallorca for two or three years and then decided to move back to UK. By then my hubby will be well into UK pension age, but I won't be (probably six or seven years away depending on whether the government move the goal posts). We are not really planning to go back to UK, but just want to cover every angle.
Thanks
M


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Millie55 said:


> Hi everyone
> We are still in the process of planning our big move to Mallorca next August/Sept when my husband retires. Got lots of answers and advice from this forum - it's been great. However still a few question marks (no doubt there will be more as we approach moving time!). Anyway can anyone tell me what would happen regarding eligibility for NHS healthcare if we say lived in Mallorca for two or three years and then decided to move back to UK. By then my hubby will be well into UK pension age, but I won't be (probably six or seven years away depending on whether the government move the goal posts). We are not really planning to go back to UK, but just want to cover every angle.
> Thanks
> M


The good news is that NHS healthcare is currently residency based rather than contributions based which means anyone who lives in the UK gets healthcare. Therefore if you do return home you will have no problems.

If you return from Spain for holidays you may need a EHIC card issued by the Spanish authorities if you contribute and pay in here. If your healthcare is funded by the UK anyway you wont need this. Furthermore the consulate recently told me that anyone who has lived and contribuited in the Uk for ten years will always get full NHS healthcare even as a tourist for life.

So, tourist or returning to live you wont have problems in the UK (of course like everything this could change in the future but its definately how it stands right now).


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Millie as Steve says all free in the UK. Even my (in her 50s) Spanish wife pays nothing even for prescriptions as she needs ongoing treatment.

However be aware in Spain my 80 year old MIL has to pay the chemist for her treatments and then reclaim the money from the authorities. I know it is not yet the case everywhere in Spain but factor that into your cash flow if you are on expensive drugs.

Bet you cannot wait for August though!!!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Well Mille, if you are staying away for two or three years then you will find (if you don't actually tell your doctor you have gone) that when you get back you are probably still registered with them, so you will need to get hold of your medical history from them and get it sent on to your new doctor

As Steve said, it's residency based ... when you go back you will register with a doctor probably using your NI number and a utility bill or bank statement, and carry on as before.


----------



## Millie55 (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for these replies - really helpful.
M x


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

The return of Nigel and Steve....
Much missed and welcomed, boys


----------

